# I need a very simple workbench design.



## vinogradov8 (Jul 24, 2016)

I have a warehouse that is in need of a second work bench. I need something really simple because I have no experience making anything from wood. What is my best option? I need something around 3 foot in depth and around 8 feet in length. As simple as possible is what I'm going for.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 24, 2016)

What kind of work will you be doing on it? How heavy of items will be on it? Will you mount anything to it, vice etc? Will the top be getting oils or water based items spilled on it? Will you need to store items under it? 

Google can be your friend. Doing a search on DIY workbench gave these results. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=diy...KEwi24MK-xYzOAhXKbD4KHcImCnIQ_AUIBigB&dpr=0.9

If anything looks like what you want the guys here will be happy walking you thru building it.


----------



## vinogradov8 (Jul 25, 2016)

bud16415 said:


> What kind of work will you be doing on it? How heavy of items will be on it? Will you mount anything to it, vice etc? Will the top be getting oils or water based items spilled on it? Will you need to store items under it?
> 
> Google can be your friend. Doing a search on DIY workbench gave these results.
> 
> ...



Nothing mounted, no water or oil, no heavy items, no need to store items under it. I think as simple as it gets. I would use a folding table but that would get screwed up too fast.


----------



## kok328 (Jul 25, 2016)

Use a folding table with a layer of plywood cut to size and attached to table with construction adhesive.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 25, 2016)

I have a couple of the new folding tables with the white plastic tops made from poly-pro. 

I use then quite a bit for portable work benches they are quite sturdy. 

I also know that when you run a circular saw blade across the poly-pro surface it cuts really nice and you don&#8217;t even know you are doing it. Don&#8217;t ask how I know that fact.


----------



## goose25 (Jul 25, 2016)

Short term? Just 2 saw horses and a sheet of osb. To beef it up, run 3 2x4's the length of the board. Helps to keep it from sagging.


----------



## vinogradov8 (Jul 26, 2016)

kok328 said:


> Use a folding table with a layer of plywood cut to size and attached to table with construction adhesive.



I really like this idea for some reason haha.


----------

